# Main > News >  Iron Crown Enterprises Temple Map Challenge

## loogie

Got this in my email today from Bruce, head of ICE (makers of rolemaster and harp, 2 very good rping systems)... thought i'd pass it on to you folk, I may enter, but I'm not sure... it's a good challenge in any regaurd. and if you don't use ICE products and win.. feel free to pass the gift certificates my way  :Very Happy:  (in all honesty i think there are plenty of rolemaster sourcebooks that can be of use to any roleplayer, GM law for one... half of book has nothing to do with any system, just general roleplaying and gming tips.)


<I took this right from the email>
In Praise of Maps

Weve always considered great maps an essential game accessory here at ICE. Maps round out a great adventure, and make game sessions much more interesting. Most of the original Rolemaster and HARP designers came to roleplaying via wargaming; so a good map has always been especially important to us.

In the past, good color maps could be expensive to come by. But now the internet, color printers, and software have made it much easier to create great maps from scratch. Some of our favorite mapping software and products include 0one games and Dundjinni.

In honor of our favorite gaming accessory, ICE is creating a section on our website where players can post their own map creations. Show us what you can do, by entering our first mapping contestwhich spotlights to perennial RPG favorite: the Temple.

To the Temple

Create a useable map of a temple in the ICE Battle Map scale (1 hex equals 3). It can be an original creation or based on a historical temple, it can be fantasy or futuristic, it can be a map you created for D&D 3.0 or any other rpg game (we wont tell), but it cannot be a copy of an existing map (see below). If you are so inclined, you can include a brief write up about the mapbut please on full scale adventure information. Remember all entries become the property of ICE. For full contest details see (xys) The deadline for all entries in January 31, 2009.

The Rewards

    * Bragging rights - maps that meet the entry requirements, are nice looking, useful etc. will be posted on our website for other gamers to download and enjoy.
    * The Prize - ICE will select 3-5 winners who will receive gift certificates valued between $25-$75 dollars.
    * Your name in lights - ICE will announce the winners names in our newsletter and on our website.

Mapping Round Up

Tim & Heike will be reviewing various mapping software and products on our website in the near future. So check back frequently for reviews. We also welcome suggestions about any mapping products you would like us the review.

<if you interested, heres ICE's website, the mapping contest can be found under special features, and contests>

----------


## Midgardsormr

Thanks for bringing that to our attention!  I've always had a soft place in my heart for ICE; I'd love to be able to contribute something to them for a change.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I plan to enter the contest.

Actually, I have a connection in the pro fantasy cartography department at ICE and have been trying to contact them all summer. Hopefully, by participating I can get my foot in the door.

Good luck to anyone that enters!

GP

----------


## Steel General

I think I may just give this a shot too...

----------


## torstan

Sounds like fun! I'm in.

----------


## loogie

oh great, how am i supposed to win now!?

----------


## ravells

Didn't we do a 'Temple Map' Challenge before on one of ours, I think Torq won it.

----------


## Redrobes

Thought id check, but it seems that GP has just one other challenger for the iron crown of temple mapping. Now since they are going to pick between 3 and 5 winners then it seems to me that anyone who submits any kind of map that meets the challenge rules in the next 10 days will get a $25 gift certificate from ICE.... just thought id point that out.

----------


## Steel General

That other challenger is me...so c'mon guys let's try and get a few more entries in there.

----------


## Redrobes

> That other challenger is me...so c'mon guys let's try and get a few more entries in there.


LOL excellent - didn't realize !  :Very Happy:  Hattrick for the guild huh ? C'mon Loogie get in there heh heh...

----------


## Steel General

No problem..  :Smile:

----------


## RPMiller

Just do us a favor. When you win, make sure to mention the Guild.  :Smile:  Maybe, ICE will be so impressed that they'll sponsor a future challenge here.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Just do us a favor. When you win, make sure to mention the Guild.  Maybe, ICE will be so impressed that they'll sponsor a future challenge here.


THAT'S an excellent idea!  Good thinking, have some mo rep!  

I know I won't have any time, but it would be nice if we could get a few more entries in the contest and have them all from the guild.   I would love to see someone like Vry's take and perhaps something more painterly like the stuff Torstan does also (hint hint).

----------


## torstan

Yes, I have my laptop back. Yes, I will try to put something together for this. That deadline is looming rather large though...

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Yes, I have my laptop back. Yes, I will try to put something together for this. That deadline is looming rather large though...



You could always use the excuse that you will be using it in your Dreeston campaign when you play next.... :Wink:

----------


## torstan

Yep, I'm struggling to get any personal maps done at the moment. I've got a bit much on my plate with some big commissions, and that small issue of the particle physics day job.... I'll start a WIP thread and see where I get to.

----------


## Steel General

I'm sure that whichever of us wins (assuming no more entries) we'll be sure to mention the guild if possible.

----------


## RPMiller

There is no try, only do.  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gamerprinter

After I finished my entry I joined their forums and mentioned CG already - in fact shortly after that, I.C.E. posted a link to our site with praise (that was a month ago, though).

I've posted a few other times on their forums, so I am keeping cross communication as active as possible.

GP

----------


## RPMiller

Excellent work, my good man!! I shall add this to your rep I owe you.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gamerprinter

RP, here's the link I.C.E. posted on their website. On their home page, announcements are placed: new products, server problems - that sort of thing. However, look on the November 20th entry - they posted this...

http://www.ironcrown.com/index.php?pg=3

GP

----------


## ravells

Oh my word! We're becoming famous!!!!

Just someone tell me that at least one of us entered the competition and won it....

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Oh my word! We're becoming famous!!!!
> 
> Just someone tell me that at least one of us entered the competition and won it....


Well.. considering that the contest has been open for over a month and there are only two entries so far and both are from CG, it's a fairly good bet that one or more of the winning entries (3-5 "winners") will be from CG!

----------


## ravells

Yay! We win!

----------


## RPMiller

Great find. Thanks GP! That is wonderful publicity.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I see I.C.E. has extended their Temple Map Contest to March 1st, 2009. Apparently some "map makers" have contacted I.C.E. and asked fot the extension, which is funny, since they announced the start on November 15, 2008 - that's 2.5 months. It probably really has something to do with the fact that in that time frame, there only two entries mine and SG's!

Hey Torstan, now you got an extra month to complete your Ice Waterfall Temple!

This also means that others from the Guild can get involved too. Let's take the top five places, people. Make a Temple Map and bring more fame to the guild!

GP

----------


## jfrazierjr

Hmmm... I just had an inspired idea for a dungeon map that is actually a temple.   Imagine a temple to a god of mazes....  You could just go nuts and it would drive your players there also if they stumble upon the (huge) place and have no idea what it is....

----------


## torstan

Right - I have no excuse now! I'll definitely get this done.

----------


## NeonKnight

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....Guess I may just enter. Give y'all a run fer yer money  :Wink:

----------

